# I couldn't resist!!



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

this is not the most attractive photo of my bubbie but the cat - Deebo - is classic! Chris is eating Ben and Jerry's ice cream and Deebo REALLY wants some!!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*LOL!!! My Monroe loves ice cream and I usually let her lick the bowl clean *


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

damn it!! give me the ice cream!!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *LOL!!! My Monroe loves ice cream and I usually let her lick the bowl clean *


 I want to see Monroe!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Haha, those are too cute!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> Haha, those are too cute!


 thanks. I'm partial to them so I ALWAYS think they are cute!!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> damn it!! give me the ice cream!!


How Cute! I sure hope kitty got some ice cream after that poor look and out-stretched arm.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I want to see Monroe!


*Monroe's picture is up with Max & Jonni's on the pet thread, but she's not eating ice cream...she had gotten into DD's drawing paper and went to town ;-p*


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Monroe's picture is up with Max & Jonni's on the pet thread, but she's not eating ice cream...she had gotten into DD's drawing paper and went to town ;-p*


No, your pics on that thread are red x's.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> No, your pics on that thread are red x's.


*I thought my pictures disappeared but someone else said that they were still there *


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *I thought my pictures disappeared but someone else said that they were still there *


They lied to you!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> They lied to you!


*LOL, I just went in and changed the picture urls and they're there  Go and check out my fur babies.*


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *LOL, I just went in and changed the picture urls and they're there  Go and check out my fur babies.*


awww!! cute!!! I think I like animals more than people sometimes


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> awww!! cute!!! I think I like animals more than people sometimes


*LOL, I'm always telling my girlfriends how much I hate people sometimes *


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *LOL, I'm always telling my girlfriends how much I hate people sometimes *


Get out! Chris has a favorite phrase "People are d##ks!" It is usually while he is driving but he says it on a daily basis - followed by "I hate people"


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> Get out! Chris has a favorite phrase "People are d##ks!" It is usually while he is driving but he says it on a daily basis - followed by "I hate people"


*Now that is funny! Last year when I took DD and two others to religion class, I'd try to make a left turn while waiting for the opposing traffic to figure out what they're going to do. I know I say it often but it knocked my socks off when all three kids said it at the same time for me *


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Now that is funny! Last year when I took DD and two others to religion class, I'd try to make a left turn while waiting for the opposing traffic to figure out what they're going to do. I know I say it often but it knocked my socks off when all three kids said it at the same time for me *


ha ha ha - I am wondering if the two others say it in front of their parents and the parents wonder where they picked THAT up!!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> ha ha ha - I am wondering if the two others say it in front of their parents and the parents wonder where they picked THAT up!!


*They probably already know since I've been known to say that in front of them *


----------

